
George Orwell and the whiff of genius - pepys
http://www.spectator.co.uk/2016/09/george-orwell-and-the-whiff-of-genius/
======
why-el
Witty, but a bit contrived I think. Perhaps the book has more to say, but I
was not convinced by the suggested Freudian interpretation.

Another example of a writer with a good sense of smell I think is John
Steinbeck, whose first few paragraphs in Cannery Row is a marvel of the
literary whiff, even without much description of the smells themselves. [1]

[1] [https://books.google.com/books?id=CQmjRCj-
LNsC&printsec=fron...](https://books.google.com/books?id=CQmjRCj-
LNsC&printsec=frontcover&source=gbs_ge_summary_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q&f=false)

------
bryanrasmussen
Has the line "Inside Orwell’s Nose a slim volume called ‘Orwell’s Dick’ is
wildly signalling to be let out." which is both brilliant and clumsy at the
same time, a hard combination to achieve.

------
kikishortler
Low latent inhibition.

